

Pitch your startup to USVP on Quora - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/What-startups-are-looking-for-funding-in-March-2011

======
michuk
This is a pretty interesting use of Quora (which is more and more looking like
a competitor to Hacker News to me) - it lowers the barriers between the
VCs/angels and startup founders. Anyone can pitch, anyone can vote up
startups, anywhere you live you can share what you did. I think it's awesome
and will stay this way until the spammers discover the service.

